# you - singular/plural



## MARTIA0

Cómo puedo explicar la diferencia entre you como segunda persona del singular y you en plural.Agradecería algún ejemplo.


----------



## MARTIA0

¿Cómo puedo explicar la diferencia entre el 'you' del singular y el del plural?Agradecería ejemplos.


----------



## Jellby

¿No te basta con decir que significa tanto "tú/vos/usted" como "vosotros/ustedes"?

Are you hungry? Yes, I am.
Are you hungry? Yes, we are.


----------



## ksequen

Para eso necesitas ver el contexto. Si únicamente ves una oración suelta, difícilmente vas a identificar si es plural o singular.


----------



## Dudu678

La verdad es que tu pregunta es poco afortunada. Es complicado. Opino como Jellby, yo simplemente diría que significa todo eso.

Por el contexto, o demás complementos de la frase se puede saber el número. 

_You are *a* doctor. _(singular)
_ You are *all* so nice._ (plural)


----------



## bereborn!

you all are so nice?.... ¿no se puede asi? 

esto de you en plural y singular solo se entinende por contexto no ahi de otra


----------



## Dudu678

bereborn! said:


> *Y*ou all are so nice?.... ¿no se puede as*í*?
> 
> *E*sto de you en plural y singular solo se ent*ie*nde por contexto*,* no *hay *de otra*.*


¿Cómo que no se puede? ¿Me preguntas que sí o que no? En cualquier caso la respuesta es que sí se puede.

Bien, dices que sólo se entiende por contexto, y yo digo que en algunas frases basta la frase sin más. Te acabo de dar dos ejemplos.

No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir, disculpa. Ah y... perdona las correciones. Por el bien de los estudiantes, y blabla, ya sabes


----------



## Lorence

bueno es mucho mas facil reconocer el plural si va acompañado de palabras como las señaladas, ejemplo:

I love you *both -* los quiero a ambos
I love you* all*  - O seria: "I love *all *of you" creo que de las dos maneras funciona, pero la segunda suena mejor
I love you *people - *Los quiero a uds....


----------



## Boerboel

Lorence said:


> bueno es mucho mas facil reconocer el plural si va acompañado de palabras como las señaladas, ejemplo:
> 
> I love you *both -* los quiero a ambos
> I love you* all* - O seria: "I love *all *of you" creo que de las dos maneras funciona, pero la segunda suena mejor
> I love you *people - *Los quiero a uds....


 
O tambien...

I love you *guys - *Los quiero a ustedes


----------



## Hieronimous

Boerboel said:


> O tambien...
> 
> I love you *guys - *Los quiero a ustedes tíos



I love you *guys *= ¡Os quiero, tíos!

I love you *people* = ¡Os quiero, gente!


----------



## Ivy29

MARTIA0 said:


> Cómo puedo explicar la diferencia entre you como segunda persona del singular y you en plural.Agradecería algún ejemplo.


 
I am not a native but I have seen = y'all =vosotros, ustedes.

Ivy29


----------



## Kangy

^ Yup, that's a contraction of *you all*.

You guys...
You people...
You all...
You lot...


----------



## GiggLiden

Kangy said:


> ^ Yup, that's a contraction of *you all*.
> 
> You guys...
> You people...
> You all...
> You lot...



*The expression, "y'awl ... y'all ... can be very treacherous, because in the South of the U.S., it is frequently used for the SINGULAR!

When a customer leaves a store in South Carolina, (s)he's very likely to hear, "come back soon, y'all"

And Dr Phil, in his TV show (CBS, 3 pm, New York) uses it with ease, when talking to ONE person!*


----------



## virgilio

MARTIAO,
             A quién debe "explicar"lo? 

Virgilio


----------



## Hieronimous

virgilio said:


> MARTIAO,
> A quién debe "explicar"lo?
> 
> Virgilio



*¿A quién se lo debe de explicar?*


----------



## mhp

Hieronimous said:


> *¿A quién se lo debe de explicar?*


*b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota *probabilidad o suposición*: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Hieronimous

mhp said:


> *b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota *probabilidad o suposición*: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Bien, en realidad no soy académico, pero no se suele decir:

_¿A quién se lo debe (Usted) de explicar?_ (*obligatoriedad*), sino: 

*¿A quién quieres explicárselo?* o *¿A quién se lo quieres explicar?* (ésta última es la más usual para mí).

Otros ejemplos:
*¿A quién se lo quieres (TÚ) dar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieres **(TÚ)** decir*?
*¿A quién se lo quieres **(TÚ)** prestar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieres **(TÚ)** contar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieres **(TÚ)** regalar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieres **(TÚ)** preguntar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieres **(TÚ)** traducir*?

Por cierto, ¿cómo se traducen al inglés?. ¿Y en plural?.

*¿A quién se lo quieren (Ustedes) dar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieren **(Ustedes)** decir*?
*¿A quién se lo quieren **(Ustedes)** prestar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieren **(Ustedes)** contar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieren **(Ustedes)** regalar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieren **(Ustedes)** preguntar*?
*¿A quién se lo quieren **(Ustedes) **traducir*?


----------



## mhp

¿Cómo te suena sin la preposición DE?
--Debo explicárselo
--¿A quién se lo debes explicar?


----------



## Hieronimous

mhp said:


> ¿Cómo te suena sin la preposición DE?
> --Debo explicárselo
> --¿A quién se lo debes explicar?



- Debo explicárselo.                  (Más informal, más usual.)
- ¿A quién se lo debes explicar?. (Más informal, más usual.) 

Aunque prefiero usar más el verbo QUERER: 
        - QUIERO explicárselo
        - ¿A quién se lo QUIERES explicar?. (Me suena más natural).

- Debo DE explicárselo.                 (Me suena más formal.)
- ¿A quién se lo debes DE explicar? (Me suena más formal.)


----------



## Hieronimous

virgilio said:


> MARTIAO,
> A quién debe "explicar"lo?
> 
> Virgilio



Virgilio or somebody else,

How do you write "¿A quién quieres TÚ explicárselo?" in English, please?.

And in plural ...

"¿A quién quieren USTEDES explicárselo?".

A lot of thanks,
Hieronimous


If I write something wrong, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mhp

Hieronimous said:


> Virgilio or anyone else,
> 
> How do you write "¿A quién quieres TÚ explicárselo?" in English, please?.
> 
> And in plural ...
> 
> "¿A quién quieren USTEDES explicárselo?".
> 
> A lot of thanks,
> Hieronimous
> 
> 
> If I write anything wrong, please correct me if I'm wrong.


 To whom do you want to explain it? 
  Who do you want to explain it to? (colloquial)

  There is no difference in tú, vosotros, usted, and ustedes.

  If you want to be more polite:

  To whom would you like to explain it? 
  Who would you like to explain it to? (colloquial)


----------



## Hieronimous

mhp said:


> To whom do you want to explain it?
> Who do you want to explain it to? (colloquial)
> 
> There is no difference in tú, vosotros, usted, and ustedes.
> 
> If you want to be more polite:
> 
> To whom would you like to explain it?
> Who would you like to explain it to? (colloquial)




Hi mhp,

Some time ago, somebody told me that there is a difference in "tú" and "Usted" with the term "sir / madam". For example:

Who do you want to give it to?                    ___________= ¿A quién se lo quiere*s* dar (TÚ)?
Who do you want to give it to?, sir (madam)  = ¿A quién se lo quiere_ dar (USTED)?

Isn't it true this?


----------



## virgilio

Hieronimous,
                "To whom do _you_ wish to explain it?  ('educated' style)
                "Who do _you_ want to explain it to?"   (demotic style)

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Hieronimous

virgilio said:


> Hieronimous,
> "To whom do _you_ wish to explain it?  ('educated' style)
> "Who do _you_ want to explain it to?"   (demotic style)
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio



Hola Virgilio:

I would translate these sentences into Spanish like:

To whom do you WISH to explain it to? = ¿A quién se lo DESEAS explicar?
___Who do you WANT to explain it to? = ¿A quién se lo QUIERES explicar?

and never like:

¿A quién se lo quiere USTED explicar?
¿A quién se lo quieres TÚ explicar?

respectevely. Because they are verbs quite different to me:

to wish = _desear_
to want = _querer_

So, can I understand that you ALL use the verb "to wish" like QUIERE USTED and the verb "to want" like QUIERES TÚ?. Is it true?.

Gracias Amigo,
Hieronimous


----------



## mhp

In formal speech in English, you can use "wish" to mean "querer". 
According to my dictionary, in Spanish "desear" is also used in formal speech to mean "querer".

If you want to do it...(colloquial) = Si quieres hacerlo...
Should you wish to do so...(formal) = Si así lo deseas...

I want you to inform me as soon as possible (colloquial) = Quiero que me informes lo antes posible.
I wish to be informed as soon as possible (formal) = deseo que se me informe tan pronto como sea posible


----------



## Dudu678

Hieronimous said:


> I love you *guys *= ¡Os quiero, tíos!
> 
> I love you *people* = ¡Os quiero, gente!



De acuerdo contigo, pero cuidado con lo que corriges. No todos somos españoles, y, como sabes, en ciertas zonas el plural con _vosotros _es inexistente, reduciéndose el plural, tanto formal como informal, al _ustedes_.

No es incorrecto, sólo diferente.



Hieronimous said:


> - Debo explicárselo.                  (Más informal, más usual.)
> - ¿A quién se lo debes explicar?. (Más informal, más usual.)
> 
> - ¿A quién se lo debes DE explicar? (Me suena más informal.)



He imaginado que el añadido en azul corresponde a tus intenciones, pero te has confundido.

Debo decir (sin _de)_ que estoy de acuerdo con mhp. Hay que tener cuidado con diferenciar entre formal/informal y correcto/incorrecto. El uso de la preposición _de_ junto con _deber_ para expresar obligación es *totalmente incorrecto*. Si bien es habitual oírlo por la calle, no está bien. Quizá por tu zona no, pero aquí hay laísmo en abundancia. Y está mal.


----------



## Wjames2

GiggLiden said:


> *The expression, "y'awl ... y'all ... can be very treacherous, because in the South of the U.S., it is frequently used for the SINGULAR!
> 
> When a customer leaves a store in South Carolina, (s)he's very likely to hear, "come back soon, y'all"
> 
> And Dr Phil, in his TV show (CBS, 3 pm, New York) uses it with ease, when talking to ONE person!*



This is simply WRONG. I live in the South (SC), and I assure you, any time you here y'all the speaker is addressing two or more people. 
In the South:
"How are you?"  -- only addresses  one person. 
"How are y'all doing?" -- only addresses two or more people.


----------



## WizardDani

MARTIA0 said:


> Cómo puedo explicar la diferencia entre you como segunda persona del singular y you en plural.Agradecería algún ejemplo.



Basta con el verbo conjugado en su forma plural o añadir un sustantivo general:

You *guys *must be hungry!


----------

